# Viper 5901



## bradley_80 (Oct 29, 2009)

I had my system professionally installed and I really like it. It's installed in 5spd, and the only problem I'm having is that if I choose to 'not' enable the remote start function (meaning I just arm it normally) I have a problem starting it when I get in next time. I disarm it as usual, put the clutch in and try to turn it over; it wants to turn over and start but it doesn't actually start. It took me a few minutes with fiddling with the remote, locking, unlocking, using the key in the door to unlock etc. and it finally started. Now, I don't know what I did to get it started. Any ideas?


----------



## bradley_80 (Oct 29, 2009)

I miiiight have figured it out - seems like i have to push the clutch in and all the way down and hold it for a few seconds before i can turn it over; compared to just hoping in - foot down quick and turned it over. Still, any advice would be appreciated


----------



## bradley_80 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nevermind I didnt fix it. Anyone know what the issue could be?


----------



## bradley_80 (Oct 29, 2009)

Like for it to turnover without any problems requires be to engage the remote start mode. I cant just leave the car, arm it, then unarm it, and start it without it having trouble turning over


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I think that the unit was not programmed correctly, or the factory PATS bypass wire might not be on the correct wire under the steering column.


----------

